# 26x1.375 vs 26x1 3/8 tires



## Bozman (May 21, 2012)

I have a friend that just bought a wartime Columbia Tourist and I'm helping him restore it. One tire is a 26x1.375 and the other is 26x 1 3/8 tire. Both rims are the same style.  My question is can a 26x 1 3/8 tire be used on a 26x1.375 rim? This bike is going to be a rider not a show bike so the rarer 26x1.375 won't really be needed.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2012)

No, despite being the "same" numerically they do not interchange,  there is a schwinn size, s-6, that you can persuade on the 1.375 rims but good luck ever getting it off again.  Here is everything you ever need to know about bicycle tire sizes http://sheldonbrown.com/tyre-sizing.html


----------



## Bozman (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Well I guess it is time to buy the right tires for the rims!


----------

